
Hillary Clinton Rattles Prison Stocks With a Single Tweet - aburan28
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-10-30/hillary-clinton-rattles-prison-stocks-with-a-single-tweet
======
mtgx
I see Clinton as another Obama - she'll tell us the nice things we want to
hear, and then will turn 180 degrees around and do the opposite for most of
the stuff she promised. Much like Obama, she'll fulfill the interests of her
donors first and foremost.

It's not about Hillary per se - you just can't trust any politician that takes
money from special interests to _not_ be bound by those special interests when
in the office they helped put them there. I don't know why people are still
expecting any different in 2015.

~~~
a3n
Agreed. Her administration will be even more transparent than Obama's. /s

